# Vista Mark



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys i made a nifty little bechmark program for vista only. this little program shows you some hidden benchmarks in vista you may not have known about!! I did this via batch file and then i converted it to .exe it should work for x32 and x64 bit versions of vista.

EDIT::: x64bit users please use the .bat file below

Tell me what you think!! i can also adjust the graphic intensity a little bit from what your about to DL im not sire how much i can crank it up but i was hoping one day that it became a GPU stress test. Let me know what you think  its my fiorst time making a benchmark but their will be more to come...like my PI program why limit yourself to 32million? when if you want you can enter as many digits as you want to calculate 










































UPDATES:

1.0
Added instructions

1.1
Added some graphics tweaks 
Addeds support for 32 and 64 bit (bat x64 exe x32)

1.2
Revamped the code (thnx Lillebror) program should work cleaner now
Added count down each test should now last 1 min and go to the next.

1.3
More code revamp this time their is a high and low graphics mode
(i added it Lillebror) the program should work alot more smoothly now.

1.4
Added missing line to high graphics mode
Vista mark should close properly now.

1.5
FPS support Added but still in testing

1.6
Added CPU tests seperately
FPS should work now

1.7
Upped the graphics for High mode for CPU and Graphics
removed a variable that possibly makes FPS not work
made a go back option incase you change your mind as to which benchmark you would like to run

1.7.2
Added Graphics intensiveness to High mode
Benchmark timer works correctly
Added another 60sec to High Benchmark runs
Fixed x64 crash issue
Removed broken FPS Parameter.

1.7.8(ALPHA)
Changed color of prompt
Changed GPU and CPU Variables
All tests should work without crashing

1.7.9 Alpha2
Visual effects added
Fixed GPU test 4 -alpha error
added glass effect 
enabled fullscreen mode forcing
enabled auto time benchmarking Benhcmark should shut down and go to the next one automatically.

1.7.9 Alpha3
Centered Logo.
Enabled FPS (HZ limit).
Added Glass Effect to HIGH GPU mode.
Fixed Bug were textures per object was a dividend less than5.
HIGH GPU mode should stress the card more.
Chnaged High GPU mode alpha rendering parameter.

1.7.9 Alpha4
Fixed parameter issue
Fixed minor cosmetic stuff
Fixed driver failure issue

1.7.9 Alpha5
Fixed High GPU mode hang on test 4&5
Added SPUD107 edition

1.8.0
Fixed GPU Mode crash
Adjusted graphics intensity
Stable release
Added Spud107 Ed.

1.9.0
Added Universal Directory selection
Added Memory benchmark (Ram)
Added high and low modes

2.1.0
Added HDD mode
Added High HDD mode
Added Low HDD mode
Adjusted memory(ram) test sizes
Testing Media Bench

2.1.5
Fixed HDD Mode
Fixed Memory Mode
Adjusted GPU Test 3
Cosmetic Improvements

2.2.3-TEST BUILD
Enabled Media Test
Improved Aurora(Test 2) in High Mode
Added Test All
Cosmetic Improvements

2.2.4-TEST BUILD
Added DWM tag
Fixed Aurora Test (test2)
All mode changed to consol
Media test should work correctly now


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

Tried it and it didn't work.  I'm using Vista 64bit.


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

I got the same error on Vista 64.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

can you do a search for winsat and tell me what the directory path is?

thats intresting my server downstirs is x64 and it works ill go do some more testing.


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

According to the search function in the start menu it is in the c:\Windows\system32 dir.


----------



## Kursah (May 27, 2008)

I'll give it a shot soon, found winsat located in the C:\Windows\System32 DIR

From the above screenshot errors it seems there's a "/" between the Windows and System32 DIR could this be causing the error?


----------



## Snipe343 (May 27, 2008)

I tried it, and it worked(im using 32bit) I had to close it down before it finish though, later i'll have more time to run all the way through it


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

ok it works in 32? ill try to make it work for 64 im working on it now


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

EDIT x64 bit users use the .bat instead of the .exe simply remove the extension .txt from the end of the file name

tell me what you think!


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Ive made a few changes  Hope you can use em


```
@ECHO off
title Vista Mark by: Solaris17
cls

ECHO Vista Mark(TM) Brought to you By Solaris17 techpowerup.com
ECHO This is BETA Software and is not Guaranteed Stable.
ECHO.
ECHO When the benchmark begins at any time Press ESC to Quit
ECHO The current test and automatically begin the next.
ECHO After all tests are completed the benchmark will Halt to a Prompt.
ECHO If you do not wish to continue the tests at any time simply exit the prompt.
pause
Echo.
ECHO Test 1.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -totalobj 100
Echo.
ECHO Test 2. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat aurora
Echo.
ECHO Test 3. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -texshader -totalobj 100
Echo.
ECHO Test 4.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -totalobj 100 -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -noalpha -v -time 10
Echo.
ECHO Test 5.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -totalobj 100 -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -v -time 10

Echo.
Echo ==============
Echo Bench is done!
Echo ==============
Echo.
Echo Press any key to exit
Pause >nul
```


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Running it now, I like the 3D thing.  Does it run indefinitely or do I have to stop it at some point?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

thnx Lillebror i appreciate it its a little awkward though i must admit you still game me full credit Im uploading the new ediions now  remember tell me if you want me to crank up the graphics.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Running it now, I like the 3D thing.  Does it run indefinitely or do I have to stop it at some point?



You did but in the new version i just posted up

1.2

i added a time tag each test will last 60sec...ill need it tested but its supposed to work like that now.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

I made a edit  Hope you like it and can use it


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2008)

where is the .bat one.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

nice thanks man your making me look like a tool lol


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Haha, sorry


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2008)

of there is the . bat...nm found it


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Just take the .txt file and rename it .bat


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

updated to 1.3 i finished the hig low graphics mode.

EDIT uploading 1.4 added missing line to high graphics mode.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Hehe, its actualy starting to look really really great  Great job, Solaris17!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Hehe, its actualy starting to look really really great  Great job, Solaris17!



thnx man you helped alot i appreciate it if it worent for you it would take like another week to get were its gotten in like 30min.

care to test 1.4? i added the high mode their should be a diff and the time command should have it auto switch after 60sec but i cant test on the server atm


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

I think i know why you can't use the .exe in 64bit.. I dont think they have a system32 in 64bit


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

no they do the bat file is the exact same as the exe but the exe is built 16bit i do bealive and x64 only supports 32 and 32 16 etc.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Oh okay  Never really used 64bit  Anyway, your new one works great! The last one on high, is actualy making my gfx fan speed up


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

WoOT!!!!!! i can crank them up more to

come on people tell me what you think maybe im being to pushy SORRY!!! but this is the first time if programmed a benchmark and its coming out better than i had thought.

i know ill post screen shots of the actual bench running!


Version 1.5 will include FPS and possibly a new CPU section


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

last upload looks great !!! how about adding option to set # objects.... ect


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

ill deff work on that though i think ill need lill's help im about to UL 1.5 which will include FPS reading "hopefully" and a cpu bench but ill need some testing as im not sure if it will work ill leave 1.4 up as well as thats the most stable version ATM  thanks for the responses guys!

NVM CPU ben ch will need to wait i need help scripting the anchor's

but fps support should be available.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 27, 2008)

Works fine with me Vista x64, I just keep getting a Driver has failed but has successfully recovered along with my Screen Resesting its self, but I think thats just becuase I'm overclocking my Graphics Card. The wierd thing is is that it doesn't do it with any games just the Windows Benches.


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2008)

It ran for me  and the Winsat tried to connect to the internet.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Works fine with me Vista x64, I just keep getting a Driver has failed but has successfully recovered along with my Screen Resesting its self, but I think thats just becuase I'm overclocking my Graphics Card. The wierd thing is is that it doesn't do it with any games just the Windows Benches.



Haha, good job solaris! You made a stability tester


----------



## Snipe343 (May 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Works fine with me Vista x64, I just keep getting a Driver has failed but has successfully recovered along with my Screen Resesting its self, but I think thats just becuase I'm overclocking my Graphics Card. The wierd thing is is that it doesn't do it with any games just the Windows Benches.



Benches stress the card a bet more than most games do, but that's the probably mine does that if I have the shader up to high


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

i made the high graphics mode stress card shaders pretty bad.

lillbror this is the code i wrote up for the cpu not ure what im doing wrong tomarrow could you look at it for me?


```
@ECHO off
title Vista Mark by: Solaris17
cls
ECHO	Vista Mark(TM) Brought to you By Solaris17 techpowerup.com
Echo.
Echo	Edited by Lillebror
Echo.
ECHO	This is BETA Software and is not Guaranteed Stable.
ECHO.
Echo	When the benchmark begins at any time Press ESC to Quit
ECHO	The current test and automatically begin the next.
ECHO	After all tests are completed the benchmark will Halt to a Prompt.
ECHO	If you do not wish to continue the tests at any time simply exit the prompt.
Echo.
pause
cls
:start

Echo 1 = CPU
Echo.
Echo 2 = Graphics
Echo.
set choice=
Echo Select low or high graphics.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto low
if '%choice%'=='2' goto high
if '%choice%'=='3' goto wrong

:wrong
Cls
Echo Wrong number! choose between low (1) or high (2)
Echo.
goto start

:Graphics

Echo 1 = LOW
Echo.
Echo 2 = HIGH
Echo.
set choice=
Echo Select low or high graphics.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto low
if '%choice%'=='2' goto high
if '%choice%'=='3' goto wrong


:low
cls
Echo.
ECHO 1.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -v -totalobj 100 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 2. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat aurora -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 3. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -texshader -v -totalobj 100 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 4.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -totalobj 100 -v -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -noalpha -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 5.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -totalobj 100 -v -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -v -time 60

Echo.
Echo ==============
Echo Bench is done!
Echo ==============
Echo.
Echo Press any key to exit
Pause >nul
exit

:high
cls
Echo.
ECHO 1.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -objs C(90) -texshader -v -totalobj 200 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 2. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat aurora -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 3. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -texshader -v -totalobj 200 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 4.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -totalobj 200 -v -objs C(90) -totaltex 200 -texpobj C(200) -alushader -noalpha -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 5.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat d3d -totalobj 200 -v -objs C(90) -totaltex 200 -texpobj C(200) -alushader -v -time 60

Echo.
Echo ==============
Echo Bench is done!
Echo ==============
Echo.
Echo Press any key to exit
Pause >nul
exit

:CPU

Echo 1 = LOW
Echo.
Echo 2 = HIGH
Echo.
set choice=
Echo Select low or high graphics.
set /p choice=
if not '%choice%'=='' set choice=%choice:~0,1%
if '%choice%'=='1' goto low
if '%choice%'=='2' goto high
if '%choice%'=='3' goto wrong

:high
cls
Echo.
ECHO 1.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -objs C(90) -texshader -v -totalobj 200 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 2. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu aurora -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 3. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -texshader -v -totalobj 200 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 4.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -totalobj 200 -v -objs C(90) -totaltex 200 -texpobj C(200) -alushader -noalpha -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 5.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -totalobj 200 -v -objs C(90) -totaltex 200 -texpobj C(200) -alushader -v -time 60

Echo.
Echo ==============
Echo Bench is done!
Echo ==============
Echo.
Echo Press any key to exit
Pause >nul
exit

:low
cls
Echo.
ECHO 1.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -objs C(20) -texshader -v -totalobj 100 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 2. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu aurora -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 3. 
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -texshader -v -totalobj 100 -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 4.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -totalobj 100 -v -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -noalpha -v -time 60
Echo.
ECHO 5.
Echo.
CALL C:\Windows\System32\winsat cpu d3d -totalobj 100 -v -objs C(20) -totaltex 100 -texpobj C(100) -alushader -v -time 60

Echo.
Echo ==============
Echo Bench is done!
Echo ==============
Echo.
Echo Press any key to exit
Pause >nul
exit
```


----------



## Snipe343 (May 27, 2008)

^ well that would be why wouldn't it XD


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

hey can someone test the new 1.5 and tell me if the FPS are appearing?


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

3D mode is not started on the grafics cards clocks stay at 2D mode


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

ill work on it ill add mroe variables and crank things up.


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

no fps showing
started FRAPS manually


----------



## AsRock (May 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey can someone test the new 1.5 and tell me if the FPS are appearing?



Did not see any on 1.5


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

kk guys big update ina  sec than im out for the night i really appreciate the help and responses just give me something to wake up to and ill keep at it hope you guys like it
! thanks for the support


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

1.5  tests 4&5 attempt to load but don't start app


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

how long did you let it sit it takes awhile 4&5 arent like the others... try 1.6 im UL'ing it now.

EDIT 1.6 is up have fun guys!!! thnx for the responses remember screen shots help and i still need to see if i got the FPS to work...and just a warning it may only work if your in full screen mode.

thnx Lillebror


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> how long did you let it sit it takes awhile 4&5 arent like the others...


long enought app just 'skiped' and went to next[5] it 'skiped too and wnet to end screen 

will dl 1.6 and test


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

Reason that all tests 'skiped' in v1.6 === -time 60 code not setting run time right 
will attempt to freeze [screen shot ] for you


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

kk thanks ill adjust the fps ta and ill use a diff string for the time next time.

did ime command work all the other times? did it auto switch?


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

I must be a complete noob how do i get the x64 one running


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

download the one thats says vista mark 1.6 x64.bat.txt and remove .txt so its just.bat in order to do this you have to have hide extensions turned off in the folder options under the veiw tab in the control panel


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

Cheers thanx for that got it running seemed to go well


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

cool man let me know what you think thanks for trying it out


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

Ur welcome i tried both cpu n graphics on low to start of with seemed to go alright 

Ill try high abit later


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

did you manually have to switch tests or did the timer work properly?


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

Manually changed man :/


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

kk thnx ill look into it.


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

its not much of a hassle sol ya did really good with ya first benchie man u should be proud of ur efforts.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

thanks man means alot i mean their should be some big changes tomarrow maybe ill add a mem bench to it...but i use the server downstairs since i dont have vista installed but the server sucks and i dont have any of my compiler programs on it so i run up and down the stairs


----------



## Triprift (May 27, 2008)

Ill be interested to see what ya come up with next with it gotta go werk soon but after that itll be anything goes


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 27, 2008)

Maybe I'm blond, but I ran it and many UAC prompts later, it was done...
1.
2.
3.
4.

And then it said press any key to close the window...  =/  Was I supposed to get a score or somethin? lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

version 1.7 is up  enjoy



beyond_amusia said:


> Maybe I'm blond, but I ran it and many UAC prompts later, it was done...
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...



it seems to be a problem with UAC id open the bat or exe and wait for the uac to promt you before trying to run the application.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

1.7 works great here


----------



## Frogger (May 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> version 1.7 is up  enjoy
> it seems to be a problem with UAC id open the bat or exe and wait for the uac to promt you before trying to run the application.



running 1.7.... followed your above suggestion= no joy.... app starts to load  and errors[pic ] then moves on to next bench


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> 1.7 works great here



do you get the FPS reading?

@ frogger thank you iv icolated the problem its the FPS tag i just removed it on my test build and everyhting works ill UL in a bit.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

I dont get any kind of fps reading.
I wouldent really call this a benchmark.. Its more like a stability tester


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

i know its just neat to try and impliment it.

im about to UL 1.7.2 i removed the FPS tag so it wpont lock x64 systems anymore...i adjusted the "high" quality levels for the cpu and graphics so things should get a little bit more fun now...tell me if you guys can run it  o and i fixed the timer after 60sec the test will automatically switch to the next one.....high modes will be 120 sec.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

1.7.2 is up have fun

next release ill try and make it so you can choose how many objects you want and the quality.

ill also add my personal info and version number to the .exe so its more compatble with monitoring programs and anti virus etc....but i have to work on that


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 27, 2008)

high and low cpu tests give this error for every test



> Error: Assessment mode not specified. valid options are: -encryption, -compression
> The parameter is incorrect.



low gpu test works but high just hangs after this



> The vertex declarations for the D3D assessment were created successfully



vista x64 this is on.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

ok do x32 bit users get this cpu error?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Solaris, good program...  I wanna see you code...  the program is very simple, yet effective.  

I have suggestions:

-Add color to the background for prettiness (make the back blue and the text white like you eye in avatar)

-Arrange Text nicer.  

-Check copyright laws about "Vista Mark"  I think one word would be ok (Vistamark), but Vista might be copy righted or something.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

test builds

should stop hanging in high graphics mode

cpu modes should commence

please test if their is an error please take a screen shot thank you 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Solaris, good program...  I wanna see you code...  the program is very simple, yet effective.
> 
> I have suggestions:
> 
> ...



you got it ill do my best ill work on it when i get home.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Dude! You can't use the same tests for cpu and for graphics  You can do stuff like "winsat cpu -encryption" and such


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Here is the color code for ya:

Color 1F

That will make the background blue and the text white  

(Letters are text, numbers are background, try different ones for different colors)


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

i know thats what i just added encryption for high mode compression for low but i left the other tags their maybe it will work?

here are the test ones please let me know if they work


included color


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

O noes the color is grey background.  Try again!


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

There you go  Ive changed a few stuff 

In the cpu test, it does 5 times compression test and 5 times encryption test.. Solaris can change em to make em use more cpu


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

it said it was white  so what colors do you want? i personally think it looks good like htis but


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> There you go  Ive changed a few stuff
> 
> In the cpu test, it does 5 times compression test and 5 times encryption test.. Solaris can change em to make em use more cpu



how add the variable number afterward? like

-encryption 6?

but you said it already does 5 passes does the -encryption method have a default value?


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

The encryption and compression have a default value  you can do a "Winsat cpu -encryption -buffersize 32000 -mint 10 -maxt 25" That should make it harder.
Look here for more info on winsat commands:
http://www.x64bit.net/site/board/lofiversion/index.php?t1368.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

This is how I think it should look:


----------



## spud107 (May 27, 2008)

is it possible to make the commands work with whatever drive the os is on rather than just c? it wont work with mine as vista is on i://


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it said it was white  so what colors do you want? i personally think it looks good like htis but



I like it the way it is...  take a look at my revisions above.  Just some formating.


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

spud107 said:


> is it possible to make the commands work with whatever drive the os is on rather than just c? it wont work with mine as vista is on i://



Sure thing! Give me a second!


There you go!


----------



## spud107 (May 27, 2008)

needs the .txt removed but works fine! thanks


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Hehe  Arent allowed to upload .bat files


----------



## jammy86 (May 27, 2008)

Does it rank the computer from sh1t to l337? thats all I want to know...

JAmes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

jammy86 said:


> Does it rank the computer from sh1t to l337? thats all I want to know...
> 
> JAmes.



It does not...  But thats is not a bad idea.


----------



## jammy86 (May 27, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It does not...  But thats is not a bad idea.





JAmes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Yes to rate the computer between:  "The shit" and "shit" is a great idea.  Just not like that.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

i just got ome ill work on it some more

but i need to know if the cpu test works now in the revision posted above and if high graphics crash

im hanging with the girl so ill work on it sparingly 

lill dont steal all my work i want to make stuff to


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

haha, sorry  I just got to much time on my hand


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know thats what i just added encryption for high mode compression for low but i left the other tags their maybe it will work?
> 
> here are the test ones please let me know if they work
> 
> ...





i get this error with the cpu tests



> Error: There is extra text on the command line


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

does the graphics high mode work?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

1.7.8 alpha as soon as i get some answers i will post up another stable

-Does CPU high AND low work?
-DOES GPU HIGH still hang?

versions below


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

Cpu high wouldent work cause there is no -time command in the cpu test. Cpu low wouldent work either, as you cant use the graphics commands on the cpu test


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

the files above i justy updated it CPU low is just


winsat cpu -compression -time 60


i made that modification in the files above.

nvm i screwed up and missed some lines give me a sec.

fixed


----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

good job man, but change the x64 format to bat.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2008)

hey Solaris...do you mind getting on MSN to explain how this is supposed to be run to a tard?

I cant seem to get it to function correctly!


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> the files above i justy updated it CPU low is just
> 
> 
> winsat cpu -compression -time 60
> ...



gpu tests work fine now but it still errors on the cpu tests with 





> Error: There is extra text on the command line


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Solaris make it pretty...  it looks messy atm!


----------



## Lillebror (May 27, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Solaris make it pretty...  it looks messy atm!



Please post your clean code


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> good job man, but change the x64 format to bat.



can't upload .bat files


----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hey Solaris...do you mind getting on MSN to explain how this is supposed to be run to a tard?
> 
> I cant seem to get it to function correctly!



There you go, for the x64

SpookyWillow: i know you, that's why you zip them


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2008)

ill zip the bats from now on though i personally think that takes more time




@ PVT ill work on it but i gotta figure out the CPU test

function over looks and 

2. i dont like the way that looks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

Ok, I just tried to make it look pretty...  I agree with you about Function over looks, but if we can do looks, then go for it!


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

I just did a test run of GPU in high using Vista Mark  1.7.8 x64.bat

You have a bit of tweaking to do, dude. Take a look @ a few screenies i took (tests 1,2,3 and 5: 4 didn't work and i don't know why )

Look closely @ GPU utilization in tests 2 and 3 and @ CPU in test 3 (it's a GPU or a CPU bench in this test?).

Also: might i suggest you make it so a run creates a txt file named much like the attachments i just posted containing the log of the bench run (dunno if it can be done or not).


That said, good job so far, dude. Especially considering this is being done in a batch file


----------



## SpookyWillow (May 27, 2008)

bats are easier, when i d/l a bat.txt i just save it without the .txt and i dont have to unzip it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

ASCII ftw?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

All right bro, here is a screen shot of my runs... well I copied the CPU test so it would be one screen...






Both tests where done at High, and didn't have any problems running them on x32 (x86)... Just note that Can't have the program opened at both times


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

In case you're wondering what i used for the screeenie capture, i used a smal prog called "FastStone Capture" available here. I have it set up to save to file and it allows me to take a partial screenie, among other functions (i took the whole screen and then cropped the pics individually using Nero).

The other prog is Everest and you need to set it up as this:






In order for it to be visible while the bench is running, check the "always on top" option as well though, on a few occasions, it dissapeared from view . You may have to add a few items to the "OSD Items" option, though.

This way, you can check just how much the bench is actually stressing the CPU and / or GPU.


Hope this helps, dude!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

ill work on the program some more...CPU test 4 or graphics 4 didnt work? can you give me a screen shot of what it says?

im not going to post up in random posts anymore it will be updated in the first post since when people bug report their giving me bug reports of older versions....ill post a new one up in a sec so people can try that.


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ill work on the program some more...CPU test 4 or graphics 4 didnt work? can you give me a screen shot of what it says?
> 
> im not going to post up in random posts anymore it will be updated in the first post since when people bug report their giving me bug reports of older versions....ill post a new one up in a sec so people can try that.



In the version i tested, i only ran the graphics test on mode=high. Test 4 failed, but i was unable to take a screenie because i wasn't expecting it ... 

I'll test this next version of yours and post some pics, as before.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

alpha is up in post 1....remember i cant fix a problem unless i get a screen shot of the prompt after a test has failed so i can see whats causing the error.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

edited and re uploaded.


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

Using *Vista Mark  1.7.8 x64.bat* with *graphics* on mode *high*

Take a look @ the screenies: they are in order from test 1 to 5. I hope what you need is in the 4th pic (failed test).

Take a closer look @ test 3: up to 43% GPU utilization and it still didn't gear up to full speed? 

EDIT

It might be a good idea to try and revamp test 2: with it having only 9% GPU utilization ...


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

HTC said:


> Using *Vista Mark  1.7.8 x64.bat* with *graphics* on mode *high*
> 
> Take a look @ the screenies: they are in order from test 1 to 5. I hope what you need is in the 4th pic (failed test).
> 
> Take a closer look @ test 3: up to 43% GPU utilization and it still didn't gear up to full speed?



thanks ill fix test 4 

as for 43% GPU utilization i think hats pretty good but ill work on seeing if i can pinch out 100%


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks ill fix test 4
> 
> as for 43% GPU utilization i think hats pretty good but ill work on seeing if i can pinch out 100%



I just edited my previous post.

Also: when i downloaded this version, you hadn't



> edited and re uploaded.



And, therefore, i'm unsure as to whether or not i tested that latest version!

The best GPU hogger is definately test 5, with 80% utilization!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

ok thanks

i included version numbers in my title so everyone and i can see what version im debugging i should have fixed the GPU test 4 however i may have created alot more problems as i added alot of parameters to see if i can streess the GPU more.

ALSO these are things i need answered

Does the timer work? as in do the tests move on automatically after 120sec?
do the CPU tests work?

i just noticed their are inharent problems with 1.7.9 Alpha2 

i made some adjustments and ill re upload as soon as i get answers to the questions above.


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ok thanks
> 
> i included version numbers in my title so everyone and i can see what version im debugging i should have fixed the GPU test 4 however *i may have created alot more problems as i added alot of parameters to see if i can streess the GPU more*.



You were right: all tests failed in version *Vista Mark  1.7.9 Alpha2 x64.bat*, in *Graphics* on mode *high* 



Solaris17 said:


> ALSO these are things i need answered
> 
> Does the timer work? as in do the tests move on automatically after 120sec?
> do the CPU tests work?



This time, i was unable to see, but last time, i noticed that the timer @ the end showed a few seconds more (2 to 3, give or take).

Had to make a few runs in order to take these screenies but was unable to take one of test 2: too fast  (see attachments: tests 1, 3, 4 and 5).

EDIT

And only now i was able to notice your edit of the previous post ...


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

thank you im uplaoding alpha3 some things should be fixed

please tell me if the timer auto switches to the next test if gpu high mode fails please post a screen shot and run low mode to test timer parameter

thank you


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> There you go, for the x64
> 
> SpookyWillow: i know you, that's why you zip them



Tried...if I say do GPU and high testing...it says hit any key....then after I hit a key it say test done with no results?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

try the latest build.


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

All tests except test 2 failed in version *Vista Mark 1.7.9 Alpha3 x64.bat*, in *Graphics* on mode *high* 

Unfortunately, my method of taking screenies and readings while benching now fails, but that's not enough to defeat me: i devised another way ... first 4 attachments are the failed tests in this bench run (1, 3, 4 and 5).




All tests passed in version *Vista Mark 1.7.9 Alpha3 x64.bat*, in *Graphics* on mode *low*

The last 5 attachments are of this bench run

Take a look @ test 2's GPU usage: even on mode *high* it didn't reach 7%. Look @ the other 4 tests GPU usage: WOW 

Keep in mind that this is the *low* version.

Also, regarding the time issue, i noticed that, in this bench run, the first 3 tests took about 1 minute 2 to 3 seconds but the fourth took 1 minute 10 seconds and the fifth took 1 minute 6 seconds.

I'm assuming the extra seconds are because of loading time because the last 2 tests took longer to start the the previous 3.

Too bad the frame rate option doesn't work 

EDIT

No more testing for today: more, only tomorrow (for me, anyway).


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

the extra seconds are loading time

thank you very much HTC for hanign in their so all graphics except test 2 failed?

ok ill tr to fix it thank you 

its intresting how the cpu tests are stressing the graphics card.


----------



## HTC (May 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> the extra seconds are loading time
> 
> thank you very much HTC for hanign in their so all graphics except test 2 failed?
> 
> ...



No, dude: i haven't made a single bench run for CPU. All of the tests i have done have been of GPU only.

In *high* mode, yes. In *low* mode, all passed!


----------



## Silverel (May 28, 2008)

Alrighty Sol, imma get this downloaded when I get home tonite. Gotta love me some beta proggies. I'd try it where I'm at, but I got a feeling that a 2.8ghz p4 and rage 128 might not cut it.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

really!!!!! yay so i dod a good job stressing the GPU?!!! w0ot!!!!!!!!!!

at any rate i uplaoded the new version

i can only test to a certain extent for example my vista server has onboard radeon 200 express so it cant render some scenes were as your computers can so if high GPU mode doesnt work this time i know what must be changed to fix it the only reason i havent yet is because its proven my test rig cant render some of the tests.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Alrighty Sol, imma get this downloaded when I get home tonite. Gotta love me some beta proggies. I'd try it where I'm at, but I got a feeling that a 2.8ghz p4 and rage 128 might not cut it.



lol awsome thanks man i really appreciate it i hope you like it!!!!!


all of the guys who have been tasting it already are real troopers and i really appreciate them because im not gonna lie the first couple versions were fine but as soon as i started trying more complex things the more fails the program had but im REALLY close to the next STABLE RELEASE!!!! 1.8 FTW!! so with help from HTC etc this thing should get a good impression from you as it should be stable when you get home...if all works how i think it will the next or the one after will be the latest stable


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

can anyone test real quick? GPU high mode? if it doesnt work than ill know its a scripting error and not a machine error i just need to know because something wont run on this comp because it doesnt support some of the graphics tests.......unfotunetely the ones i modified.


----------



## spud107 (May 29, 2008)

it looks for my c drive again, so cant test


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

kk here you go


:::NOTE::: this 1 will only work for spud all others DL from front page.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

tested it.. screen flashed before every test... start of 3rd test i got the windows aura from the set up disk (the background) and it froze.. had to hard boot it back


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 29, 2008)

After the Areo Test (I think thats what it is), the next few test show nothing but Black screens. Unless its supposed to take a really really long time to load them up? This is with GPU Low Bench and High. If you would like to find out more just tell me what to do.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

> tested it.. screen flashed before every test... start of 3rd test i got the windows aura from the set up disk (the background) and it froze.. had to hard boot it back



ok so the graphics tests didnt run or was this cpu?



> After the Areo Test (I think thats what it is), the next few test show nothing but Black screens. Unless its supposed to take a really really long time to load them up? This is with GPU Low Bench and High. If you would like to find out more just tell me what to do.



im pretty sure it will eventually laod but i think i scrwed up...ill fix it 1 sec!!!! this next one will be updated in post 1 and will be the FINAL stable build!!! well not final but a STABLE 1!!!!

thnx 


EDIT::: last alpha if this one works ill make a stable version!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ok so the graphics tests didnt run or was this cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok kool. Also I have yet to see that Driver Failuer pop message with your latest build. So its looking much more stable. I'll just have to see if I don't crash with the other tests actually running this time around.


----------



## spud107 (May 29, 2008)

back screen here, :/


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

kk guys check it out its up and running man i hope this one works latest stable build FTW!!!

also spu since i like you and your testing this this release and all other releases will include a special version for yourself 

post #1 has the goodies member to get back to me and dont take to long drooling on your KB


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

I ran your last one twice and got the black screen after the cube test... both times... Everything else works..


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

thanks man i hopefully fixed it in the latest one so we should be good now thanks for all the bug reports guys!!


----------



## spud107 (May 29, 2008)

no need to trouble yourself lol, i dont mind testing stuff,


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

i make it sound cool but between you and me it takes about 5sec


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

new update: worked for me. Took 2:25 to do it all!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

what?

the ehole graphics mode? high or low? actually doesnt matter their all on a timer WTF? someone said they worked but if you got it done in 2:25 thats not right each test on high (gpu) is on a timer of 120sec their is no completion point it simply runs as long as i tell it ot and the low mode each test is set for 60sec...were you running CPU?

least it worked i suppose.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

This is what I got at the end


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

was that only for that test?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

If you can see the Page tool on the right, its after all test... It took longer then 2:25... but thats what it shows me..


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

o ok wew scared my cold storm i think if you scroll up thats just the time it took that spacific test if you scroll up and look at the end time of the others they'll prob differ i havent made a code line yet that will add all of them up im not sure if i can i think im doing pretty damn good for batch this stuff is powerfull but in some aspects mad limited.

so gents she works then?

spud?


if its all a go ill reprogram and re package her and we'll have a stable build!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

worked for me.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

First stable build since 1.7!!! w0ot you guys survived 14 builds!! i hope some of you will come back lol kk she be up on post 1 im UL'n now remember dont DL unless the file name corresponds with what version im releasing

1.8.0


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 29, 2008)

Thanks man! Everything works flawlessly now. Great Job.

I can't beleive Vista had all of this already. They should have put a button in DXDiag to test the GPU like they had with Windows XP. Don't know why they didn't.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

thanks man glad its working and glad you like it!!!!!!!

im planning on adding the mem and disk benchies in this too!!!!! im not done yet!!!

and i may make one for XP as well


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im not done yet!!!
> 
> and i may make one for XP as well



You better man!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

ill work on it  see what i can do.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ill work on it  see what i can do.



I'm just givin ya sh*t Solaris! You've been kickin it lately man! If ya do get a chance that'd be great!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

I know I'll get someone to test it! Or try to! I'll do it at work! lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

i thought it was working for you cold?


----------



## spud107 (May 29, 2008)

soz i got sidetracked with tf2,
not tested yet, btw my c drive is xp so i dont think it has those programs it uses on vista, but would they run on xp?


----------



## Lillebror (May 29, 2008)

You should use 
	
	



```
%windir%\System32\winsat d3d
```
 instead of c:\windows\system32 
Then it should work, even if windows is installed on I:\ or G:\ or where ever


----------



## philbrown23 (May 29, 2008)

ok so how do you find out what you scored?? or is it not one of those benches??


----------



## Triprift (May 29, 2008)

Its more of a stress test than a benchmark very cool indeed


----------



## psyko12 (May 29, 2008)

If ever you make 1 for XP, I'll be here to try it out on x64 flavor tho, congrats for the nice stresser program


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

no spud they wouldnt work on XP XP doesnhave the .exe files vista does ill do some research and see what winsat accesses and once i figure it out ill ask for the files and ill see if i can make them run in XP

but good news spud instead of editing the version so it supports you thanks to Lillebror we have universal drive selection!!!! it will work with any body drive c d i pink all of em.....and 1.9 is out guys  memory bench time


----------



## psyko12 (May 29, 2008)

Wow you're making super fast progress XD and yeah XP doesn't have that built in Winsat program, It's related to vista and 2008 server uhmm performance index thingamajig lol pardon me


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

yup thats what it is you know how when its running the gaming and desktop graphics tests? the screen goes blank? those are the benchmarks i just made a bat to access them and i didnt include the parameter that makes them draw off screen than i cranked up the settings a notch.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

does the memory benchmark work?


----------



## HTC (May 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> does the memory benchmark work?



Using *Vista Mark  1.9.0 x64.bat* version!!

Nope! Memory bench always gives an error like: "... must be greater then ... or equal then ..."

Couldn't take screenies because it's WAY too fast and Vista's UAC (sp?) doesn't help ... 

Ran both CPU and GPU tests, both low and high modes as well and here are my results (attachments).

Pics are of tests CPU low, CPU high, GPU low and GPU high, in that order. Also: the low peaks in the charts are, most likely, Vista's UAC (sp?) @ work ...

Dunno what to say about the CPU tests: really 

About the GPU tests, i would scrape test 2, if i were you, or change it to something else. Also, there's something wrong with test 3: in low, it almost reaches 100% utilization but on high, it only reaches about 60%???


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

ok thanks ill look into it hmm wonder whats wrong with the mem.....thnx htc.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

kk guys posted up a new verion remember to read the updates list i think youll see that things are getting fun!

i hope the mem works this time  if it doesnt ill punch my monitor in the face but hopefulyl were good now


----------



## Silverel (May 29, 2008)

Ah I got this DL'ed last nite on Vista-64. Didn't have any problems running through the CPU and GPU tests. Gotta figger out a way to compile scores though Sol, maybe export the results to a txt file, or work with Wiz on an automated upload verification to TPU. Mem tests tonite, pending sleep deprivation


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

nice man im glad you like it!!! i really appeciate you trying it i hope to make this a real stress test one day that people actually add to their arsenal of programs.

vista mark is not supported by tpu.

ill work on score exports to txt though...remember this is a BATCH file im mad limited


----------



## HTC (May 29, 2008)

Using *Vista Mark  2.1.0 x64.bat* version!!

Ran both CPU and GPU tests, both low and high modes as well and here are my results (attachments).

Pics are of tests CPU low and high (1 chart), GPU low and GPU high, in that order.

Still dunno what to say about the CPU tests: really 

GPU's test 2 is killing you, dude  , and there's still something wrong with test 3: in low, it almost reaches 100% utilization but on high, it only reaches about 55%???

Both RAM benches and HDD benches failed.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

test 2 will stay...though it doent do much its more of a filler it prevents old instruction from affecting the other tests it helps wind down heat and usage


my next revision youll be erally excited for RAM and HDD benchies will work im personally testing them atm


test 3 in high mode i adjusted i think i know what the problem is but ill need some more tests done to see for sure.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

new one out guys mem and HDD tests should work adjusted test 3 in high gpu mode have fun and tell me what you think


----------



## Urlyin (May 30, 2008)

Interesting Solaris17... I'll have to check it out


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

HTC said:


> Using *Vista Mark  2.1.0 x64.bat* version!!
> 
> Ran both CPU and GPU tests, both low and high modes as well and here are my results (attachments).
> 
> ...



im sorry i was tired and the net wasnt working right so i was frustrated ill try to answer all of them 

test 2 is a filler its kinda like a warm up stage it cools the card back down and it makes sure that certain parameters are cleared etc so they arent in memory

the problem with test 3 is that well im unsure as to why its not using it all....the test has 1000 objects compaired to 100 in low mode the problem is is that i can only do so much to improve it. im starting to hit the parameter limit to the point were some of the values i enter arent compatable with winsat.exe...you see the reason some of the gpu tests were crashing for example were because of the amount of textures i was using in low mode their are 100 objects utilizing 20 textures this is a dividend of 5 100/20=5 after i saw this i figured i may be able to stop the crashing by making sure my changes are to scale...so i did 1000 objects by 200 textures however this failed this instead of crashing caused the test to stall. if you look at your ram the usage increases however the test will never enagage...i tried it on my server it caused a mem leak it utilizes all your ram than when its full the rig bsods and crashes.....after much of your testing i found that the limit was in the textures themselves or rather a limtation of winsat.exe winsat doesnt support more than 100 textures 1 over and the prog will hang 100> and it runs fine....now what im cnfised about is that the high mode currently runs on 1000 objects utilizing 100 textures almost 100 fold over test3 low mode so i reduced it to 800 wondering if i have hit a similar limit again because that would be the only logical reason as test 3 in high mode has more than just a few object/texture tweaks it has alpha rendering course manipulation etc. were as test 3 low mode does not so in all logic test 3 high should do just hat i had set out for it to do...stress the card more we will see.

the cpu tests seem to do exactly what thir designed to do....they are stressing to or close to 100% the reason for the dips i usage is because i have programmed it to do 5 iterations with varius buffer sizes each each latter iteration using a larger buffer size thus stressing a bit more. the low mode uses compression this is weaker than the encryption methode high mode uses in theory it will stress more... a cure to these dips would be for me to increase the time that they last however you will still get some dips as i cant stall the tests very long so enable to get the cpu stressed i need to make several tests that do the same thing to try and keep the usage up.


the ram and HDD benches now work the HDD ebchies are a tad bit iffy but i treid them and they worked.

TPU doesnt officailly support Vista Mark i treid asking w1zz what he thought and he never got back i will ask sometime in the future if he'll host it etc but im unsure as to if he will or not i hope so but i cant really force him.

i understand some of you would like FPS scores etc and while i agree you have to understand its not quite that simple ill explain....first this is all done via batch file. the .exe is the exact same thing as the bat for the most part. batch scripting is fairly limited as to what you can program into it for example a score will require mathematics. taking the avg or adding up etc...this is EXTREMELY hard to do in batch mathematics is almost impossible. another problem is that the batch file simply executes another program with parameters. this means the batch file in no way affects or even knows the bandwidth you get the time it takes you to finish a test etc..thats all known by winsat.exe and is displayed in the prompt. and though youd think that that is because the batch file tells it to..youd be right and wrong i have made the batch file force verbose mode "-v" which makes winsat.exe display bandwidth time etc..however as soon as winsat is executed it has controll of the prompt box not the .bat code thus im not sure its even possible given the lack of programming control and scripting limitations to get the resaults from winsat after its done running.

i hope that answered some questions thnx for helping and testing and supporting guys.


----------



## Lillebror (May 30, 2008)

You could turn it into a little bench if thats it.. Make it write the time down to a file at the beginning of the test and write down the end time, and compare em and do a output on the difference  But then again.. Nearly all the test's have already a pre-scriptet timer, so that wouldent work, without removing em.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

thats what i had thought it just seemed so hard and though you have helped me with miraculous breakthroughs i personally dont think i did bad at all are things missing? yes would other people including myself want more? yes can it be done? maybe will i try? yes will it be difficult? yes. 


some things i want to try are seeing if i can pull bandwidth resualts and copy them to a text file.

seeing if i include a sound file if i can get the media test to read it if i include it in a folder with the bat im pretty sure you can but im unsure as to how however it would need to be done for the media test to work as it needs a sound file to test.

id like to include fps but it doesnt seem to work and including things like utilization and stuff i cant even do winsat doesnt recognize those types of parameters.


----------



## Lillebror (May 30, 2008)

You did a really great job on this  Why include a sound file? Use those already in windows 
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/winsdk/Batch_File_Bubble_Sort.aspx - read this if you really want to try make a timer.. You can use most of the stuff this tutorial shows 

Its amazing how fast you got from nearly nothing to this


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

i have you to thank for alot of it and the fact that i have alot of free time.

i know that windows includes them but id need to know were to paiont the read tag ot i dont know the destination or the names of any vista sound file so i cant make it work yet


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Its amazing how fast you got from nearly nothing to this



I second that one! and I have to thank both you and Solaris! Great people right there!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

thanks man  some people just need a 1up your the man CS


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

Hey, I learn from tons of people on here! I just all ways am happy to see someone do something great! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Triprift (May 30, 2008)

Ill second that CS keep up the good werk Sol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

thanks trip people like you and CS keep this stuff comin out thanks for testing guys


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

Give me more to test and I'll be happy to do it!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2008)

Got the test to run...went smooth as silk.

Nice work Solaris...cant wait till this gets some sort of scoring system!

I understand it takes time tho...no hurry!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Got the test to run...went smooth as silk.
> 
> Nice work Solaris...cant wait till this gets some sort of scoring system!
> 
> I understand it takes time tho...no hurry!



I second that! Can't wait to see this baby as a sticky on TPU!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

haha ill try thanks guys!!! glad it worked sneeky all good news @ CS does the last build not work for you?


----------



## Triprift (May 30, 2008)

A sticky would be great cirtainly worthy


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> A sticky would be great cirtainly worthy



Im Solaris17 and I make things take a peak.
My Rig 8500/8600GT Mod Guide Rebuild a Copperhead CPU-Z Heat Ware
NF4 Ultra SLI Mod Solaris Utility DVD 3.0 GPU-Z Soundcard Mod Guide
Vista Mark Modded SLI Drivers
Making chill'n an art form-Triprift

i had to i saw that old post and was inspired.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

What do you mean last build? of yours? its all worked so far.


----------



## Triprift (May 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Im Solaris17 and I make things take a peak.
> My Rig 8500/8600GT Mod Guide Rebuild a Copperhead CPU-Z Heat Ware
> NF4 Ultra SLI Mod Solaris Utility DVD 3.0 GPU-Z Soundcard Mod Guide
> Vista Mark Modded SLI Drivers
> ...



Lol awesome haha i continue to inspire


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY good news good news i may or may not remove the media test..can anyone of you give me the path of a system audio file? preferably the vista log on/log off sound anything really that isnt modified changed and has a relatively good length.


----------



## HTC (May 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> im sorry i was tired and the net wasnt working right so i was frustrated ill try to answer all of them
> 
> *test 2 is a filler its kinda like a warm up stage it cools the card back down and it makes sure that certain parameters are cleared etc so they arent in memory*



Ahh: so the test DOES perform a specific job. Was unaware of this 



Solaris17 said:


> the problem with test 3 is that well im unsure as to why its not using it all....the test has 1000 objects compaired to 100 in low mode the problem is is that i can only do so much to improve it. im starting to hit the parameter limit to the point were some of the values i enter arent compatable with winsat.exe...you see the reason some of the gpu tests were crashing for example were because of the amount of textures i was using in low mode their are 100 objects utilizing 20 textures this is a dividend of 5 100/20=5 after i saw this i figured i may be able to stop the crashing by making sure my changes are to scale...so i did 1000 objects by 200 textures however this failed this instead of crashing caused the test to stall. if you look at your ram the usage increases however the test will never enagage...i tried it on my server it caused a mem leak it utilizes all your ram than when its full the rig bsods and crashes.....after much of your testing i found that the limit was in the textures themselves or rather a limtation of winsat.exe winsat doesnt support more than 100 textures 1 over and the prog will hang 100> and it runs fine....now what im cnfised about is that the high mode currently runs on 1000 objects utilizing 100 textures almost 100 fold over test3 low mode so i reduced it to 800 wondering if i have hit a similar limit again because that would be the only logical reason as test 3 in high mode has more than just a few object/texture tweaks it has alpha rendering course manipulation etc. were as test 3 low mode does not so in all logic test 3 high should do just hat i had set out for it to do...stress the card more we will see.
> 
> the cpu tests seem to do exactly what thir designed to do....they are stressing to or close to 100% the reason for the dips i usage is because i have programmed it to do 5 iterations with varius buffer sizes each each latter iteration using a larger buffer size thus stressing a bit more. the low mode uses compression this is weaker than the encryption methode high mode uses in theory it will stress more... a cure to these dips would be for me to increase the time that they last however you will still get some dips as i cant stall the tests very long so enable to get the cpu stressed i need to make several tests that do the same thing to try and keep the usage up.



Sorry, dude, but you're talking Chinese to me ... i don't understand programming language. I'm only testing the prog, taking some screenies and commenting on *what i think* they tell me ...

My programming skills started with my spectrum and ended with Pascal, @ school, about 14 years ago ...




Solaris17 said:


> the ram and HDD benches now work the HDD ebchies are a tad bit iffy but i treid them and they worked.
> 
> TPU doesnt officailly support Vista Mark i treid asking w1zz what he thought and he never got back i will ask sometime in the future if he'll host it etc but im unsure as to if he will or not i hope so but i cant really force him.



I would guess that, when this is working 110%, he *may* reconsider.



Solaris17 said:


> i understand some of you would like FPS scores etc and while i agree you have to understand its not quite that simple ill explain....first this is all done via batch file. the .exe is the exact same thing as the bat for the most part. batch scripting is fairly limited as to what you can program into it for example a score will require mathematics. taking the avg or adding up etc...this is EXTREMELY hard to do in batch mathematics is almost impossible. another problem is that the batch file simply executes another program with parameters. this means the batch file in no way affects or even knows the bandwidth you get the time it takes you to finish a test etc..thats all known by winsat.exe and is displayed in the prompt. and though youd think that that is because the batch file tells it to..youd be right and wrong i have made the batch file force verbose mode "-v" which makes winsat.exe display bandwidth time etc..however as soon as winsat is executed it has controll of the prompt box not the .bat code thus im not sure its even possible given the lack of programming control and scripting limitations to get the resaults from winsat after its done running.
> 
> i hope that answered some questions thnx for helping and testing and supporting guys.



I see. I guess that it isn't possible to introduce some sort of pause between tests so that one i able to take a screenie @ the right time, for debugging purposes, then?

In any case, keep up the good work, dude


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

i can enable a pause if you wish though ill only do it in test builds.


----------



## HTC (May 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i can enable a pause if you wish though ill only do it in test builds.



Yes. So far, were only trying to help you debug your program and, for that, it would help if a pause between tests could be introduced. Whether or not it *can be introduced @ the right time* is another matter, unfortunately 

For better results, the pause must be right before the window created by the ongoing test closes so that, if a problem occurs, one can take a screenie of it and post it so you can better know the problem. Dunno if such a thing is possible


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

i can introduce a pause after each test is run or after each test has failed for example so it would need user input before being able to start the next.


----------



## HTC (May 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i can introduce a pause after each test is run or after each test has failed for example so it would need user input before being able to start the next.



Yeah: that would be great.

When the program is finished, the pause thingy can be removed and it would help us help you!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 30, 2008)

kk ill do that for test builds does the current work?

can someone running vista get me the system path for the log in or log off sound? once i get that i can work on the media test


----------



## Dia01 (May 30, 2008)

Can not actually find the startup sound within the system files so I had to hack it.  Hope this is what you wanted (Vista Startup Sound).  You'll find the login.wav and logoff.wav sounds within the system32/media folder.

View attachment Windows Startup.zip


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2008)

thnx so much


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2008)

kk guys 2.2.3 test build is up  I also left up the latest stable build.

have fun


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

I'll download that and play with it tomorrow! I'm going to go and play a little UT3 with RM.. Then bed! lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2008)

cool thanks man


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2008)

So im surprised i didnt come up with earlier but instead opf just having you guys beta test

WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO SEE?!!!

you give me ideas and ill see if i can add them.


for example would you like to see the computer shutdown after you run all? if your having a late night etc?


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2008)

*This is using Vista Mark  2.2.3 x64 TB*

I ran all tests up to memory (low and high) and also test 1 of the HDD but i interrupted it.

The attachments consist of the following:

Pic 1 - GPU on low setting

Pic 2 - The pic i was able to take of failed test 2 of GPU on high setting

Pic 3 - GPU on high setting (including failed test 2)

Pic 4 - CPU tests: low (?) first and high (?) after a small hiatus

Pic 5 - Memory tests (?) both low and high

Pic 6 - HDD test 1 (i interrupted it)


The "run all" setting starts with the GPU, then CPU, then Memory, then ... i don't know because i started running them separately ...


Unfortunately, the "pause" feature is in the wrong place   If should pause the window like pic 2 but it pauses the grey window (the program window). Can't a "*|more*" command be added? Would that work?
Still, the "pause" thing worked well enough for me to change Riva's monitoring window, resizing, and such.

Will run the media test in a while: i have a plumber doing "cluedo" with my kitchen sink ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

i cant get it to pause the black window thats winstat

i can try though thanx for testing i really appreciate it 


wait so test 2 failed in high mode? did it actually give you a failure or did it just stop their? how long did you wait?


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i cant get it to pause the black window thats winstat
> 
> i can try though thanx for testing i really appreciate it



I figured as much, which is why i suggested the "*|more*" command.




Solaris17 said:


> wait so test 2 failed in high mode? did it actually give you a failure or did it just stop their? how long did you wait?



Yup. I tried to get a second screenie but the black window closed before i got the chance  Something else appeared in the window before it closed but i didn't get a chance to read: too fast  Went to the "pause" thing in the gray window.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

ok ill wright up another revision real quick.


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2008)

*This is using Vista Mark 2.2.3 x64 TB*

This is the result of the Media test (attachment).

Was lucky and managed to get that before it closed ...

EDIT

Question: which monitoring parameters should i use for the media test?


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 3, 2008)

```
CALL %windir%\System32\winsat aurora -time 120 -v -FullScreen -fps 0 -aa
```

You can't use -aa ! Its not a command for Aurora

and you should add


```
CALL %windir%\System32\winsat dwm
```

somewhere in the gpu stuff  proberly as the last thing its gonna run.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> ```
> CALL %windir%\System32\winsat aurora -time 120 -v -FullScreen -fps 0 -aa
> ```
> 
> ...





> -aa
> Anti-aliases the Aurora by jitter sample.
> Range: [1, 10]



? ooo i think its because i didnt give a range

ill add dwm you have any idea about the media test lill?


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 3, 2008)

winsat actualy has its own media files for the testing 


```
C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\winsat.wmv
```

In the run all test, you should just do a Winsat formal 

You can actualy save the stuff! With the -xml command! just found out about that 
Do Winsat dwm -xml c:\i_am_test.xml and it makes it all to a xml 

Now we just need something that can make all of this alot more readable for non pro users


```
<WinSPR>
    <SystemScore>5.4</SystemScore>
    <MemoryScore>5.9</MemoryScore>
    <CpuScore>5.7</CpuScore>
    <CPUSubAggScore>5.5</CPUSubAggScore>
    <VideoEncodeScore>5.9</VideoEncodeScore>
    <GraphicsScore>5.9</GraphicsScore>
    <GamingScore>5.9</GamingScore>
    <DiskScore>5.4</DiskScore>
  </WinSPR>
  <Metrics>
    <CPUMetrics>
      <CompressionMetric units="MB/s">170.27997</CompressionMetric>
      <EncryptionMetric units="MB/s">88.53447</EncryptionMetric>
      <Compression2Metric units="MB/s">489.60492</Compression2Metric>
      <Encryption2Metric units="MB/s">805.16327</Encryption2Metric>
      <DshowEncodeTime units="s">4.41931</DshowEncodeTime>
    </CPUMetrics>
    <MemoryMetrics>
      <Bandwidth units="MB/s">5934.98730</Bandwidth>
    </MemoryMetrics>
    <GamingMetrics>
      <AlphaFps units="F/s">230.18000</AlphaFps>
      <ALUFps units="F/s">375.85000</ALUFps>
      <TexFps units="F/s">382.86000</TexFps>
    </GamingMetrics>
    <GraphicsMetrics>
      <DWMFps units="F/s">429.09200</DWMFps>
      <VideoMemBandwidth units="MB/s">22706.20000</VideoMemBandwidth>
      <MFVideoDecodeDur units="s">0.82497</MFVideoDecodeDur>
    </GraphicsMetrics>
```

Example of the xml file from my computer


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey man if i uplaod the file will ypou edit it and pm me? so i can convert it back to .exe and stuff? i did some of the commands like more and dwm but if it can be exported to an XML that would be awsome can it do it in more than just the media test..which also would you mind looking at?

i gotta run so im typing sort of ast but i should be beack in an hour or 2.

i appreciate the coding help lill maybe now we can make this prog score your computer from sht to 1337!~!!!!!!


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hey man if i uplaod the file will ypou edit it and pm me? so i can convert it back to .exe and stuff? i did some of the commands like more and dwm but if it can be exported to an XML that would be awsome can it do it in more than just the media test..which also would you mind looking at?
> 
> i gotta run so im typing sort of ast but i should be beack in an hour or 2.



OK: when you dudes have this sorted out, i'll make a test run.

It will probably have to be tomorrow, though.

Also: i edited my previous post.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

HTC said:


> OK: when you dudes have this sorted out, i'll make a test run.
> 
> It will probably have to be tomorrow, though.
> 
> Also: i edited my previous post.



i really appreciate the help htc your doing good man thank you!!


----------



## HTC (Jun 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i really appreciate the help htc your doing good man thank you!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 3, 2008)

Im fixing a few stuff right now! New one will be up in a few min.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 3, 2008)

There! I fixed a few stuff and made some changes to the "All" test run


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 3, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I got the same error on Vista 64.



Count me in too, I have X64. But it looks like great work,you spent a lot of time on it. I'll try it again when the BETA is over.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

ok guys new build up!!!!

2.2.4 TB

try it out let me know than well have a new final build!!!


i need to know if the media test works and i need to know how the other tests work ok guys!! let me know.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 3, 2008)

It works great now


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you lill you are the equivilent of god your help let me progress this far.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, thanks for the nice words


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

now if only i can figure out how to compile a 64bit .exe so people dont need to use bat files..


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Count me in too, I have X64. But it looks like great work,you spent a lot of time on it. I'll try it again when the BETA is over.



you have to use the .bat file spearman it should work for you dont give up!!!! the latest beta is really stable and their is already a stable release in the first post you just need to make sure you get the .bat and not the .exe their named x64 x32 etc.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 4, 2008)

If someone with 64bit can do a printscreen of the 32bit .exe file, i could look into why it dosent work in 64bit


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i have 64bit XP and 64bit Vista what happens is what happens to erocker in post 2...but i can take a print screen if you want the same thing happens in XP








its intresting why it doesnt work..im not sure the path is exactly the same and it works with the batch which is exactly the same as the exe.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 4, 2008)

If you have 64bit, try this one!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> If you have 64bit, try this one!



neg

iv treid bat to exe compilers iv tried simply saving it as an exe and no go.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 4, 2008)

If my .exe file dosent work, then its cause its trying to call some 16bit libraries.. And they simply dosent exist in 64bit. So either your gonna go hardcore and program a more complicated thing than a batch file, or your have to keep having it splitted into a 32bit exe and a 64bit bat


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

lol bat file it is this is close to being a very good stress test imo and is nearing completion and iv already started other projects i just dont want my time getting so split up that some becomes incomplete or slow going. besides coding something worth while in batch is a fun quest in itself with such a limited coding language.


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, this little thing is great  You've done a really good job on it 
I can try and see if i can make a program that does these stuff.. Im a newb at programming so gonna take alot of time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

ya i was going to make it in C++ and hope for the best then i saw the tutorial and was like lol NVM!!! besides my C++ time is taken up by my pi program atm.


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you have to use the .bat file spearman it should work for you dont give up!!!! the latest beta is really stable and their is already a stable release in the first post you just need to make sure you get the .bat and not the .exe their named x64 x32 etc.



Thx for the tip man.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 30, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> If you have 64bit, try this one!



that works fine for me too, I've even complie it to. And that works fine too.

I did a search on both my OS, hope this helps

Vista x64 =

C:\Windows\System32

Vista x32 =

C:\Windows\System32



edit, restart and now it's not working.... odd


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 30, 2008)

It just wont work  After alot of research into batch compilers, they all use 16 bit libraries and they dont exist in the 64bit world  I sadly just got to much work to do atm to make a real gui for this.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 30, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> It just wont work  After alot of research into batch compilers, they all use 16 bit libraries and they dont exist in the 64bit world  I sadly just got to much work to do atm to make a real gui for this.



I i just found that out too, I'll see what I can do. But i'll wait to see if it's ok with Sol first


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I i just found that out too, I'll see what I can do. But i'll wait to see if it's ok with Sol first



GO 4 it if you can figure out how to make it in x64 just make sure u tell me


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 30, 2008)

You COULD just make it as a 32bit app  That would work


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 4, 2008)

Vista Mark 2.2.5 x64


First run Install.exe

Be sure to run as "Admin" for both Install and Vista Mark 2.2.5 x64

Enjoy



Edit: Just fix the both video test


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 5, 2008)

bump!

Has anybody had any problems with the x64 version?


----------



## iamajunky (Aug 8, 2008)

I want to get involved in this project for c++.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 14, 2008)

i realize no one has posted on this in a while and you've probly stopped workin on it, but i was just checkin out some things in your sig and figured i'd try this before bed, only did the GPU test on high, impressive is all i can say. You say you did this with batch...dam i thought i knew batch really well and didn't even know this was possible though i quit looking at batch cause everyone says it isn't a coding language but this kinda shows that it can do somethings. if you were to improve on this and actually have a way of scoring the benchmarks to get a sum of gpu performance per say i would for sure say this has benchmarking potential. though i did find a small bug...it stopped my windows dreamscene from running and i had to restart it .


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

a_ump said:


> i realize no one has posted on this in a while and you've probly stopped workin on it, but i was just checkin out some things in your sig and figured i'd try this before bed, only did the GPU test on high, impressive is all i can say. You say you did this with batch...dam i thought i knew batch really well and didn't even know this was possible though i quit looking at batch cause everyone says it isn't a coding language but this kinda shows that it can do somethings. if you were to improve on this and actually have a way of scoring the benchmarks to get a sum of gpu performance per say i would for sure say this has benchmarking potential. though i did find a small bug...it stopped my windows dreamscene from running and i had to restart it .



thnx man  nope its an active project  and i work on it from time to time scoreing will be implimented soon...as for the dream scene stopping i cant fix that...it stops because the bench resets the vid drivers making anything currently running thats 3d intensive fail.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

o and though it doesnt look it its very good for stress testing..and memory bandwidth reads etc...for example running the ram test let me know via BSOD that i was unstable just now


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2008)

holy SH@#$ didnt realize i didnt update the program...2.2.5 is available by going to www.solarisutilitydvd.com and going to the downloads section  all sorts of bug fixes...remember kids run as admin


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 14, 2008)

Ya know, it wouldn't be very hard to turn that into a .NET 3.0 framework app that works on both Vista x86 and x64 with a GUI.  .NET 3.0 is integrated into Vista so that isn't a problem.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah going C++ wouldn't be to bad. NET 3.0 will make it alittle more fancy, want any help let me know. i'll try my best. don't have the net anymore


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 15, 2009)

I converted it but apparently there are still bugs in it when used on Vista. 

I can upload if someone wants to check it.


I was working on making a wrapper class for the executable but didn't get all the way through it.  That application has a crapload of potential arguments.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone still use this program? i've done testing in vb and c++, seems to work fine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 3, 2009)

i think i need to make it more popular but i plan on that with another build


----------



## comwizard12 (Sep 28, 2009)

Solaris17, I haven't done this for a while so I'm a bit rusty. But I'm finding that x64 will only run when C:\Windows\System32 is used instead of %windir%\System32 for the WinSAT.exe directory. When I changed all the lines to point to C:\Windows\System32, it was then able to find winsat instead of saying it couldnt find it.

I hope this will be of help in some way


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

comwizard12 said:


> Solaris17, I haven't done this for a while so I'm a bit rusty. But I'm finding that x64 will only run when C:\Windows\System32 is used instead of %windir%\System32 for the WinSAT.exe directory. When I changed all the lines to point to C:\Windows\System32, it was then able to find winsat instead of saying it couldnt find it.
> 
> I hope this will be of help in some way



yes it does actually thank you very much im actually coming out with a new version of XP Vista and 7 mark with modified code. i foud that after i made them they didnt want to work with all systems..which was partially my faulkt because spacifically with the vista versions i didnt test with both a 32 and 64bit os. i tested with just a 32 and then made adjusments i assumed would work with x64 unfortunetely with some ppl it worked..with others it wouldnt...so ill be coming out with a patch for all version very soon that should fix the issue  as always any feed back i get is greatly appreciated  it ensures that their will be further development (as i work on a demand basis) and ensures the quality of work...i own 32 and 64 bit versions of all OS's but given that everyone is diffirent ones i make on my machines might not work for everyone. and the only way to fix it is responses form indavidules such as yourself  thanks for the intrest...check back for updates


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2009)

I check back whenever you do update! lol.. You know me bro. I'll test for ya which ever way I can. I got Vista/7.. So, let me know.


Best of luck my friend!


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is my run on Vista Business  X64







My harddrives are Raid 0 with 4x320GB


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 30, 2009)

I still have the .NET converted version of the batch.  .NET automatically negotiates between 32- and 64-bit.


----------

